# DIY Rat Playpen



## Ra3ganj (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi, I'm getting 2 females in about 2 months. I am 16, going to be 17 when I get them, and I am doing virtual school right now so I am basically in my room all day long. I thought it would be nice to let my rats have "out of cage time" while I was in here with them for 8 hours. I want to rat proof my room but there is just way too many wires and dangerous things that I don't want them to hurt themselves on. So, I've landed on making or buying a playpen. I saw a video on youtube talking about how to make one out of trifold presentation boards but then someone else said they can chew through those in 10 minutes, which would leave me spending $20 multiple times a week and defeating my purpose. I need a playpen that I can look away for bits of time and that they can't escape. I have also looked into coroplast pens but the cheapest I have found one sheet of plastic is $20, and I want at least 5 sheets to give them room. 
Help: I need a playpen that is chew and escape proof on a budget.


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

My playpen (which I use for my new rats when I want them to be focused on me and not distracted by a huge space) is a DIY cardboard one made out of shipping boxes- it's was free to make and my rats haven't chewed through it yet. It's possible to chew through, but you would notice them trying and anyways they should be more focused on actually playing in the playpen than escaping.
Here's the tutorial for the playpen I made:


----------



## Ra3ganj (Jan 17, 2021)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> My playpen (which I use for my new rats when I want them to be focused on me and not distracted by a huge space) is a DIY cardboard one made out of shipping boxes- it's was free to make and my rats haven't chewed through it yet. It's possible to chew through, but you would notice them trying and anyways they should be more focused on actually playing in the playpen than escaping.
> Here's the tutorial for the playpen I made:





Willow&Whiskers said:


> My playpen (which I use for my new rats when I want them to be focused on me and not distracted by a huge space) is a DIY cardboard one made out of shipping boxes- it's was free to make and my rats haven't chewed through it yet. It's possible to chew through, but you would notice them trying and anyways they should be more focused on actually playing in the playpen than escaping.
> Here's the tutorial for the playpen I made:


Omg you are so sweet! 



 this is what I saw, it's a similar idea, just reinforced with corrugated cardboard. You think it will work?


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Ra3ganj said:


> Omg you are so sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> this is what I saw, it's a similar idea, just reinforced with corrugated cardboard. You think it will work?


Yes that would work too! I've actually considered making that playpen before but I made the one in the video linked above instead because it was free and it's less bulky, folding up nicer


----------



## Ra3ganj (Jan 17, 2021)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Yes that would work too! I've actually considered making that playpen before but I made the one in the video linked above instead because it was free and it's less bulky, folding up nicer


Thank you so much! I’ve literally asked everyone about this and haven’t gotten an answer as clear and helpful as yours yet! Ur a lifesaver!


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

You can prevent chewing by adding toys and hides in the play pen. I even sit in there myself when I use it. My boys free range in my room and I covered all of the wiring with tubing to prevent chewing the wires directly. If I could find metal tubing, I'd use that.


----------



## Ra3ganj (Jan 17, 2021)

Verucasdad said:


> You can prevent chewing by adding toys and hides in the play pen. I even sit in there myself when I use it. My boys free range in my room and I covered all of the wiring with tubing to prevent chewing the wires directly. If I could find metal tubing, I'd use that.


I plan on having plenty of hides, tunnels, and toys in the playpen. I’m going to put a dig box in their playpen too so they can use that. I would love to free range them but there’s a lot of things “stored” in my room that really can’t be moved :/ when I go to college i plan on rat proofing a room for them to play in!


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

Verucasdad said:


> You can prevent chewing by adding toys and hides in the play pen.


Was going to say this myself! Also, if you have a way for them to tell you when they want to go back into the cage (like climbing up on your shoulder) or have the cage open for them to go in when they like, they will be less likley to escape. (I heard this from Shadow the Rat. When I had my rats last time, I just used my bathroom but I had also thought online classes would be a good way to free-range them in my room. Do you think I could train them to ring a tap-style bell when they want to go into the cage? Would it be too loud for them?)


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

Angels with Whiskers said:


> Was going to say this myself! Also, if you have a way for them to tell you when they want to go back into the cage (like climbing up on your shoulder) or have the cage open for them to go in when they like, they will be less likley to escape. (I heard this from Shadow the Rat. When I had my rats last time, I just used my bathroom but I had also thought online classes would be a good way to free-range them in my room. Do you think I could train them to ring a tap-style bell when they want to go into the cage? Would it be too loud for them?)


My boys will run back when I shake the treat box. They don't get a treat until they are all in. The sound of crinkling packages also makes them perk up, just like my cats.


----------



## Ra3ganj (Jan 17, 2021)

Angels with Whiskers said:


> Was going to say this myself! Also, if you have a way for them to tell you when they want to go back into the cage (like climbing up on your shoulder) or have the cage open for them to go in when they like, they will be less likley to escape. (I heard this from Shadow the Rat. When I had my rats last time, I just used my bathroom but I had also thought online classes would be a good way to free-range them in my room. Do you think I could train them to ring a tap-style bell when they want to go into the cage? Would it be too loud for them?)


I would like to make a way to connect cage to playpen but was scared they’d escape and jump out. I’m going to have a hide and cave bed and litter in their playpen just incase I don’t notice them wanting back in


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

If you line the bottom edge of the cardboard with duct tape, they'll be less likely to try to chew on it. 

I make playpen walls out of clear acrylic. Because rats' eyesight is so poor, they can't see the top so they don't even try to jump out. I find that clear walls can be much shorter than opaque walls. When I used materials like cardboard, the walls needed to be 28"+ tall. With clear acrylic, my playpen walls are as short as 20" in places and I've never had an escape. Acrylic is also chew-proof.

The negative for acrylic is the price. I got mine from old used pieces from picture frames from a frame shop but purchasing it new is pretty pricey. It's also nearly impossible to cut without the right equipment. I talked with one person who reached out to a local acrylic fabricator company and had them cut a 4'x8' sheet into eight 24"x24" squares and it wasn't too expensive [link]. They drilled holes and connected the pieces with binder rings but I just use clear gorilla tape to make them accordion fold like the cardboard playpens. I did need to sand the top edge of the acrylic because they can be a bit sharp.


----------



## evanking27 (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi! I am not sure if this is in your budget, but I have included the link to the playpen that I use for my 4 girls. So far they haven't chewed through, and they are in it nearly all day sometimes. If they ever try to chew, I put duct tape in that spot and they usually stops them.



https://www.amazon.com/Tespo-Playpen-Portable-Plastic-Transparent/dp/B06XTG94TH/ref=sr_1_9?crid=MRYKJBO6KR9I&dchild=1&keywords=play+pens+for+small+pets&qid=1611280541&sprefix=play+pen%2Caps%2C202&sr=8-9



)


----------



## Ra3ganj (Jan 17, 2021)

evanking27 said:


> Hi! I am not sure if this is in your budget, but I have included the link to the playpen that I use for my 4 girls. So far they haven't chewed through, and they are in it nearly all day sometimes. If they ever try to chew, I put duct tape in that spot and they usually stops them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve seen that pen, I was just afraid they would jump over it. I also was hoping to make something bigger for cheaper.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Sry if this has already been said but I have playpens for intros and playtime but I normally just let them on my bed. I recommend just using your bed because you already have it and most rats can't get off of them. If you cant do this I agree with everyone else and think you should make one out of cardboard or the panels.


----------



## Ra3ganj (Jan 17, 2021)

VivDaRatLuver said:


> Sry if this has already been said but I have playpens for intros and playtime but I normally just let them on my bed. I recommend just using your bed because you already have it and most rats can't get off of them. If you cant do this I agree with everyone else and think you should make one out of cardboard or the panels.


I have heard females are chewers so I was afraid of them chewing and peeing on my bed. I’m fine cleaning up after them but I can’t afford constantly having to rebuy comforters and blankets


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

I also have females but I find that they don't really chew much on my bed and I just put an old sheet on my bed so even if they pee it doesn't ruin my blankets.


----------



## MarlaRats (Dec 17, 2020)

Ra3ganj said:


> I plan on having plenty of hides, tunnels, and toys in the playpen. I’m going to put a dig box in their playpen too so they can use that. I would love to free range them but there’s a lot of things “stored” in my room that really can’t be moved :/ when I go to college i plan on rat proofing a room for them to play in!


I have the same problem, there’s a bunch of stuff in my room that they can chew and I can’t move it all etc so what I do is move some of the stuff to one side of my room and block that off with cardboard! So it’s not too hard to set up and they haven’t tried to escape yet as they have the rest of my room too


----------



## oatmealmistress (May 27, 2017)

Something I find interesting is people who say...put duct tape so the rats don't chew it. Ummmm...let me tell you..my girls LOVE CHEWING DUCT TAPE XD!! It is really infuriating because I was so sure it would deter them...but no...they adore it. ALL 5 of them. I've used a cardboard playpen for a while that is held together with duct tape and it has lasted. even with all the chewing. The rats have never gotten far enough to escape. And I'll put patches where they've chewed now and then.

This week I've started using the tesco playpen sheets and I love them so far. A bit pricey tho. I stack two horizontally and the rats have failed to jump out or fit through the gaps. The only issue is the cat tower that I have in there. Sometimes the girls will climb to the top of the cat tower and then balance walk on the edges of the playpen lol. But I'm always in there with them or nearby so it's not a problem. But this shouldn't be a problem if you don't have anything super tall near the edges of the playpen.

So, I would recommend a cardboard trifold setup or the tesco playpen.










Edit: Photo with the rats. Also...apparently rats really like those automatic water fountains!


----------



## Kajorat (Jan 19, 2021)

MarlaRats said:


> I have the same problem, there’s a bunch of stuff in my room that they can chew and I can’t move it all etc so what I do is move some of the stuff to one side of my room and block that off with cardboard! So it’s not too hard to set up and they haven’t tried to escape yet as they have the rest of my room too


Once you let them have a walk around your room, try not to suddenly pick them up when they try to climb or chew something.. rats need to explore and feel the freedom. I know it's not easy to move the whole room, but trust me, Once you start to going after them and cleaning , you realise that they helped you with the cleaning  just make sure there are no chemicals ... Keep in mind that every animal takes care of itself as it follows mother nature's instincts.
The quality of their lives depends on you. They are alive and Real - as you are. They will be your best friends if you willing to spend your whole freetime by their side. Be a good dad


----------



## Natalya (May 18, 2020)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> View attachment 303174


WOW, this is such a beautiful play pen! And the rats are using a MacBook!
But seriously, this is a paradise of a play area. Do they dig and chew on the grass?


----------



## Natalya (May 18, 2020)

Is this a special drinking fountain for pets? 😲😲😲


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Natalya said:


> WOW, this is such a beautiful play pen! And the rats are using a MacBook!
> But seriously, this is a paradise of a play area. Do they dig and chew on the grass?


They did a little nibbling but no real digging. They haven't spent a lot of time outside so I don't think they realized they could!


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Natalya said:


> Is this a special drinking fountain for pets? 😲😲😲


I bet it's made for dogs but it could be used for rats regardless.


----------



## oatmealmistress (May 27, 2017)

Natalya said:


> Is this a special drinking fountain for pets? 😲😲😲
> View attachment 303263


They have pet ones for dogs and cats....and they don't tell you this...BUT RATS TOO lol!!! You just gotta be extra careful with the wires.


----------



## Natalya (May 18, 2020)

oatmealmistress said:


> They have pet ones for dogs and cats....and they don't tell you this...BUT RATS TOO lol!!! You just gotta be extra careful with the wires.


Of course! It feeds their curiosity! The rats in the pic look so interested! And it's big enough for them to bathe in it. 😄


----------



## Natalya (May 18, 2020)

So much patience and so much love in making this video.


----------



## oatmealmistress (May 27, 2017)

Natalya said:


> Of course! It feeds their curiosity! The rats in the pic look so interested! And it's big enough for them to bathe in it. 😄


They are very interested. They seem to really like the stream and will fap their hands in it or nip at it. And it seems like not just a hydration thing but a playful thing. I was actually surprised when they started to walk through it because I used to try to bathe my first ever 2 rats and they despised it lol. I don't bathe my rats anymore tho.

But how much the rats liked the water inspired me to start giving them a shallow container with water in their playpen. I throw some cheerios and pumpkin seeds in and they all love jumping in and fishing out the treats. I haven't gone deeper than an inch and a half. But it is good enrichment, for sure! That video you shared had good ideas! So nice to see ratties enjoying water.


----------



## Natalya (May 18, 2020)

I'm excited about the fountain idea! I also tried to bathe my rats, but they either jumped out of the bathtub onto me, or climbed my arm and made me wet when I bathed them in the sink. Never again. 😅


----------



## cattyratties (Sep 30, 2020)

Ra3ganj said:


> I plan on having plenty of hides, tunnels, and toys in the playpen. I’m going to put a dig box in their playpen too so they can use that. I would love to free range them but there’s a lot of things “stored” in my room that really can’t be moved :/ when I go to college i plan on rat proofing a room for them to play in!



If you wanted to keep them from chewing (I use the tutorial by Shadow The Rat and I've never had any problems as its a hard angle for them to get at) you could cover the bottom edge with Gorilla tape and any areas they target. They don't like to chew that stuff for some reason. Anyways have loads of fun with your ratties. Also in case you want to cover the floor I use plastic drop cloth or thick towels, just make sure if you use towels that you supervise them.


----------

